# Need recommendation for an accurate and nice looking desk clock



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have searched google and used the WUS search tool but so far have come up empty. 

I am looking for a very accurate (atomic, if need be) desk clock. My google searches have come up with some fairly ugly options that offer large digital displays with more information then I want (weather, etc). 

Can anyone recommend a reliable, nice looking and very accurate desk clock? I don't have a preference on whether it is digital or analog, as long as it looks good. My tastes for "nice looking" are pretty wide. The clock could look classic and simple, or like the gauge on an airplane or even be digital and look like a piece of apple hardware. It doesn't have to do anything other than display hours, minutes and seconds. Like most, I have a fondness for Nixie tube clocks. I don't really have a budget as I don't really know what is out there. I have seen the satellite clocks but they look like they should be rack mounted and I would like to put this on my desk. 

Any suggestions that dont look like the average "as seen on tv" atomic clocks or a wall clock from an elementary school are much appreciated. I will continue to look and post my findings here. 

Thanks in advance!

-JS


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Nixie Clock and Nixie Wristwatch site There is an option for a sat controlled nixie for ~$700 all in (to get it to Canada and such).


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

ThinkGeek :: Matrix Cube Alarm Clock these are cool but no comment on accuracy


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe you should search for marine clocks? I have no doubt that there are companies that market classic-looking "marine chronometers" and such for boats or for people who like boats.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Trintec has some cool desk and wall clocks that look like vintage pilot gauges. I was thinking of picking one up.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Ask the nerd herd at HAQ, I'm sure they will know.


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Looks like there is plenty to find under "marine clock" on ebay.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Marine clocks are a great suggestion, I think so, too.

First chronometers were of course made for ships--the Navy had to be places after all, and the British government offered a rather princely sum at the time which John Harrison won back in the mid-1700s. Albeit not a chronometer per se, his design showed the possibility of same which was developed by the French subsequently, and thereafter improved by others (both French and British) with the Royal Navy equipping each of its ships with a chronometer by the early 1800s, with various improvements thereto thereafter until such time as Hamilton improved the process of mass-producing them in the 20th century for the US navy and allies. One wonders if, without these chronometers and the timing accuracy that they enabled, the British would have been so successful in managing its Empire. Today of course, with international trade still conducted a great deal by ship around the world, a marine clock is a great idea all around, I think so, too.

History aside, and depending on what you're looking to spend, have you looked into a JLC Atmos? I don't have one, though find their horological significance to be quite fascinating in and of itself, whilst noting that the Atmos clock has graced the desks of King George, senior bankers and US Presidents such as Ronald Reagan (as he was then), among others. I've read that it's accurate to about 1min/month and designed to run for about 600 years (though, with air pollution, it's recommended to get it cleaned every 20 years), and available for under $2000 (such as for e.g. this one, Jaeger-LeCoultre 24K Gold Plated Brass Atmos Elysée Desk Clock for $.1,890 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24 ). I think it's pretty cool myself, and why I thought to mention it.

Cheers.


----------



## siodad (Jan 15, 2010)

Although I prefer the Chelsea mechanical models, check out the quartz versions: Buy Clocks - Ship's Bell Clocks, Desk Clock, Mantel Clock, Clock Repair | Chelsea Clock

I can't speak to their accuracy, but given that the inexpensive quartz clocks I have around my house only gain maybe 30 seconds between time changes, I would think they'd be pretty good.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Are you aware that there is a forum dedicated to clocks?

Thread moved to clock world.


----------



## bubalus (Jun 4, 2012)

siodad said:


> Although I prefer the Chelsea mechanical models, check out the quartz versions: Buy Clocks - Ship's Bell Clocks, Desk Clock, Mantel Clock, Clock Repair | Chelsea Clock
> 
> I can't speak to their accuracy, but given that the inexpensive quartz clocks I have around my house only gain maybe 30 seconds between time changes, I would think they'd be pretty good.


My dad got a Chelsea Shipstrike when he retired, and I've been coveting one ever since. The JLC looks really cool too.


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

drspaceman, did you ever end up getting a desk clock?


----------

